# Switchgrass- CIR vs Sunburst



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

We planted cave in the rock switch grass previously as a screen and divider with success. I have recently looked at the sunburst switchgrass with the potential to grow to a better height. Would the sunburst be a good replacement here in Michichigan or should I stay with the CIR.


----------



## nofork (Jan 25, 2005)

You didn't say what the optimum heigth for the switch was. remember, switchgrass tends to develop into a monoculture at the expense of other native grasses, and is best suited to wet sites. you may want to consider the NEBRASKA 28 mix also.


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

You didn't say where you were trying to plant this? Not that familiar with Sunburst but if its a western variety ask about where it grows natural. Some varieties of switch don't do well on heavy and wet soils. I wouldn't go with Nebraska 28 it is a shorter variety better suited to higher and drier soils. I planted some along a ditch with low muck soils and the only place it grew was on a little knob that was higher and poorer soil. Either way good luck!

BC


----------

